# How can i identify my machine?



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi. My wife says i have become a snowblower maniac. I guess i have. Picked up an old blower but am unable to find details via the model nr plate. But it seems to be a mtd number? Any suggestions? Mainly interested in correct spare parts drawings but need to know what blower 









Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Must add that in Norway this machine was sold under the name Norlett 

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

adegrno said:


> Must add that in Norway this machine was sold under the name Norlett
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


Some more pics 

Anybody knows what machine this is?

Thx









Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

adegrno said:


> Some more pics
> 
> Anybody knows what machine this is?
> 
> ...


And of the chute and auger housing









Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I am just tossing this 1 out but it looks like a rebranded snowflight by mtd. try parts tree by putting in the serial and model number. GOOD LUCK!!!!! someone else here might have more info on it then me.:wink2:*


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Thx Powershift, will try and do so - I have been able to find a parts diagram on the internet from france I believe where my machine is mentioned, but when I try the part numbers on internet I do not get anything - anybody recognise these part numbers? See link to pdf attached. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bgv3ufp8137dx0f/norlett freserdeler.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In the first post can you look at that model number and post what it is. Some of it is damaged and might be more easily read by you in person with a magnifier. That and it says write to us, does it say where ?? You took the photo vertical so it cuts off parts of the ID plate.

.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> In the first post can you look at that model number and post what it is. Some of it is damaged and might be more easily read by you in person with a magnifier. That and it says write to us, does it say where ?? You took the photo vertical so it cuts off parts of the ID plate.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thx for replying kiss4afrog, i sold this machine so no need any more. 

Sent fra min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------

